# Air drying?



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

No harm in letting them air dry if you are doing touch ups, but it can make a full body clip difficult unless you are going very short. 

Forced air and cage dryers result in a straighter coat, which means that when you are clipping, all of the hairs are relatively straight and you get an even length across the body. When your poo air dries they will typically end up with those fantastic little curls, and even once you brush them out to get the blade through the hair is wavy. So you don't cut the long hair all the same length (because you are cutting a straight line across uneven waves). Also the forced air dryers literally blow out the minor tangles, which saves a ton of brushing, and allows you to really check out what is going on at the skin level under a dense coat. 

But it’s really not necessary, and the first time your poo gets rained on or goes for a swim they are right back to curly. But it will change your life once you use one  Our local DIY dog wash has them at each station. You can see if one is avaliable near you. Even though I own a dryer, I often use the DIY wash ($12 including shampoo) in the winter because then I don't have to clean up the mess in my bathroom. In the summer I just wash outside.


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I dry Darcy specifically for clipping afterwards but I bet he would be uncomfortable if he had to drip dry. It's 42 degrees outside right now and when I got him out of the bath last week he was shivering all over. I don't worry about him when he gets wet in the rain since it doesn't soak down to his skin. I would also prefer if he didn't jump on my bed and couches while he was soaked. The only way to prevent that is to dry him right away.I have curly hair and I know it takes a long time for my hair to dry all the way down to my scalp. It feels like it takes a long time to dry him with my hv dryer but I know it's a whole lot less time than air drying him.


----------

